# Starting campaign - want input on character backgrounds



## Blackbrrd (Jan 29, 2010)

I am starting a new campaign and I would value some feedback and input into the character backgrounds for my upcoming campaign. 

What we usually do is to have a party consisting of characters where every character knows about two other characters. In other words nobody knows everybody, but everybody knows someone. It makes for some interesting dynamics as the group comes together and background stories are told.

Character ideas so far:


*Dragonborn Inspiring Warlord.*
Raised by poor humans; drafted into mercenary army; met halfling mentioned below who told him about gate pass and it's wonders; went to gate pass with said halfing. A very young soul wanting to see the world and help the poor.
*Halfling Sorcerer.*
Wandering conman, travels from tavern to tavern doing minor magic tricks, talking, bluffing his way through the world. The original idea was a carnival-guy. 
*Elf Ranger (x-bow)*
A bit long-fingered, ended up in Gate pass some time ago after stealing some stuff that shouldn't have been stolen from some other elves. Assassin-like sneaky with a crossbow. Currently in very good standings with the Thieves guild.
*Human(?) Brutal Rogue*
Currently in the employ of the Thieves guild working as a strong-arm, often together with above-mentioned Elf.
*Half-orc Barbarian*
A mercenary of sorts, but quite wild. A strong character with a wild side. Maybe plays out a bit like Conan (the barbarian)
*Kalashtar Paladin*
(I am gonna run Kalashtar as a human with some special abilities, not as a separate race)
*Changeling Wizard*
Likes to blend in and talk his way out of trouble. Uses cantrips and similar spells to help him stay disguised as whatever he feels like
The ideas are a bit thin on most of the characters at the moment. I will try to update this post as the players and I get more ideas, and probably from input from you guys. Thanks in advance


----------

